# Muslim Community Forums WA-Perth



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear All;

I wanted to know about Online Muslim Community Forums generally in Australia and specifically in Western Australia.

If you were cognizant of any,please do share.

Thanks.

Hassan


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Google is your friend!

I just did and came up with a few.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Hassan

there are a lot of communities, look them up on google, usually every community has their website. else once you are here you can visit the mosques and try socializing. there are gurudwaras, temples etc where they have notice boards, you can connect with people at the religious places, otherwise go with the flow. try checking communities on facebook as well


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks you both Moderators.

I have one more question especially for you both,what are the career options for a female,who has no previous job experience and is simply arts graduate,if she were interested in teaching or daycare like jobs would she be required to study any further in Australia?What about other jobs if any for such a female.

Thanks.

Hassan


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

from what i know for day care you have to have specific certification, not sure about the course but yes you do need further studies. a few people i know took up voluntary jobs, worked a few hours each day for a few months, once they got experience for a few months they got jobs easily. few people known to me took up call centre jobs to start with, within 6 months they had offers pouring in. someone else i know worked as a sales person in an Indian store, within a few months she was the manager of the store, you just have to try your luck


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> from what i know for day care you have to have specific certification, not sure about the course but yes you do need further studies. a few people i know took up voluntary jobs, worked a few hours each day for a few months, once they got experience for a few months they got jobs easily. few people known to me took up call centre jobs to start with, within 6 months they had offers pouring in. someone else i know worked as a sales person in an Indian store, within a few months she was the manager of the store, you just have to try your luck


Thanks for the wonderful information.

regards,

hassan


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

For day care you would have to do a Certificate III in Children's Services at a TAFE. It's a 6 month course and would allow you to be a day carer, an assistant in kindy

http://www.chisholm.vic.edu.au/sear...eyword=Certificate III in Children's Services

If you want to teach you would then need to do the 2 year diploma and then the degree. To gain a teaching qualification in any subject you would have to do a degree course.

Dolly


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dolly said:


> For day care you would have to do a Certificate III in Children's Services at a TAFE. It's a 6 month course and would allow you to be a day carer, an assistant in kindy
> 
> Total Search Results Page
> 
> ...


Thanks for being supportive.

Regards


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

Hassan, this is a good forum where useful information is provided, but mainly in and around melbourne. There might be brothers and sisters from other states too, dig in and find yourselves.

AussieMuslims.com - Home of Australian Muslims

Regards
Jaffar


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Living/Support/Pages/SocialSupport.aspx

This will be useful to find out the relevant communities based forums in WA.

Cheers.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Living/Support/Pages/SocialSupport.aspx
> 
> This will be useful to find out the relevant communities based forums in WA.
> 
> Cheers.


Dear MaddyOZ;

Nice to see you both here and there at perthpoms.

Thanks for providing such a wonderful info.

Regards,


----------

